# USB APC UPS ? and now



## vso1 (Jun 24, 2010)

I recieved a USB APC ups, of course its windows only software and I know that the UPS is supported within FreeBSD . 

due the fact the battery died .. I never got round to test/use it properly meaning: 
- shutdown BSD on low power (it is only intended to save my NAS data) 
- setup a remote connection (ssh) and shutdown ESX machine 
- how to find out how much "time" is remaining to stay alive (battery time) 
- do some UPS maintance (battery test) 
- read out values 

Now I recieved a car battery, thing seems to work again now how to test .. 
I need examples (pointers) the manual is then a lot more clear then starting at "random" 

ps I use FreeBSD 8.0 (fresh install) what port do I need to install ? that allows me to do these things.


----------



## gkontos (Jun 24, 2010)

apcupsd

George


----------



## TechieBob (Jun 24, 2010)

vso1 said:
			
		

> I recieved a USB APC ups, of course its windows only software and I know that the UPS is supported within FreeBSD .
> 
> due the fact the battery died .. I never got round to test/use it properly meaning:
> - shutdown BSD on low power (it is only intended to save my NAS data)
> ...





Checkout APCUPSD we use it in the office with our latest addition, the APC SMT750.


----------



## vso1 (Jun 25, 2010)

thx installed it


----------

